# Datendurchsatz Profinet?



## reini (3 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Ich analysiere aktuell mit dem Indusol Inspektor einige Profinet Netzwerke.

Wie wurde der max. Datendurchsatz von 4500 berechnet?

Bin froh um jeden Hinweis.

Danke.

Gruss Reini


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (3 Juni 2021)

Hallo Reini,
ich vermute mal  es ist die Port Last damit gemeint.  
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Juni 2021)

Ohne die Geräte zu kennen, hätte ich vermutet das sind die 20% von der max. Netzlast in Bytes/ms. Wenn dort ein 100 MBit/s Netz = 12,5 kB/ms erkannt wurde, dann wären das aber rechnerisch 2,5 kB/ms. Aber das sollte eigentlich aus der Dokumentation hervorgehen, was dort gerechnet wird.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

Einfach beim InduSol Service fragen.
Und am besten auch noch ne Schulung buchen.
Man muss die Ergebnisse des Inspektors verstehen können sonst bringt das Teil nur wenig bis gar nix.
Wir haben sie in einigen Anlagen zur permanenten Überwachung drin.


----------



## reini (4 Juni 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Ohne die Geräte zu kennen, hätte ich vermutet das sind die 20% von der max. Netzlast in Bytes/ms. Wenn dort ein 100 MBit/s Netz = 12,5 kB/ms erkannt wurde, dann wären das aber rechnerisch 2,5 kB/ms.


Muss man deinen errechneten Wert von 2.5kB/ms nicht verdoppeln, weil man beim Profinet zwei Signalleitungspaare hat?


Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Aber das sollte eigentlich aus der Dokumentation hervorgehen, was dort gerechnet wird.


Im Handbuch ist nicht ersichtlich wie der Wert von 4500 berechnet wurde.


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

reini schrieb:


> Muss man deinen errechneten Wert von 2.5kB/ms nicht verdoppeln, weil man beim Profinet zwei Signalleitungspaare hat?
> 
> Im Handbuch ist nicht ersichtlich wie der Wert von 4500 berechnet wurde.


Du hast keine 2 Leitungspare.
Über 2 Adern wird gesendet und über 2 andere wird empfangen.
Ethernet funktioniert komplett anders als Profibus.
Deshalb ist die Fehlersuche da auch anders.
Gemeinsam ist nur, dass bei laufenden Anlagen 90% der Fehler von Steckern kommt, 9% von Schirmströmen, Potentialverschleppungen, Einstrahlung, ... und 0,9% von kleinen grünen Kobolden verursacht werden.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> 0,9% von kleinen grünen Kobolden verursacht werden.


Bei Profibus sind die Kobolde aber Lila / Violett (In ganz seltenen verschleppten Fällen Grün)


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (4 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Einfach beim InduSol Service fragen.
> Und am besten auch noch ne Schulung buchen.
> Man muss die Ergebnisse des Inspektors verstehen können sonst bringt das Teil nur wenig bis gar nix.
> Wir haben sie in einigen Anlagen zur permanenten Überwachung drin.


Das ist aber schon traurig wenn man für eine so grundlegende Information beim Service nachfragen oder eine Schulung buchen muss. Was macht ihr bei euch denn mit den Geräten, wenn da Zahlen stehen wovon keiner weiß was das zu bedeuten hat?


----------



## Blockmove (4 Juni 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber schon traurig wenn man für eine so grundlegende Information beim Service nachfragen oder eine Schulung buchen muss. Was macht ihr bei euch denn mit den Geräten, wenn da Zahlen stehen wovon keiner weiß was das zu bedeuten hat?


Unsere Instandhaltung hat eine Schulung erhalten


----------



## adiemus84 (5 Juni 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was macht ihr bei euch denn mit den Geräten, wenn da Zahlen stehen wovon keiner weiß was das zu bedeuten hat?



Wie von Blockmove geschrieben wird da dann sofort der Support/Vertrieb kontaktiert. Da weiß man dann auch gleich ob es im Ernstfall vernünftige Unterstützung gibt.


----------



## Indu-Sol (7 Juni 2021)

Hallo reini,

damit du schnell und zuverlässig zu deiner Antwort kommst, empfehle ich dir solche Fragen direkt an unseren Support (034491-580-114) zu stellen.

Der *Datendurchsatz* gibt die Netto-Datenmenge pro Zeit an, die über ein kabelgebundenes oder kabelloses Medium übertragen werden kann. Beim Datendurchsatz werden die reinen Nutzdaten berücksichtigt ohne die Zusatzdaten, wie z.B. Adress- und Protokolldaten. Die Nutzdaten sind im einfachsten Falle die übermittelten Eingangs- und Ausgangsdaten. Zum Beispiel enthält ein PROFINET Paket mit der kleinstmöglichen Größe von 64 Byte einen Nutzdatenanteil von 40 Byte und Zusatzdaten (Adressen, VLAN, Ethertype, Frame ID und CRC) von 24 Byte.

Ziel der Ermittlung des Datendurchsatzes ist es unabhängig von der Netzlast (Kriterium zur Bewertung der Netzwerkperformance) auch die Nutzdatenlast zu ermitteln, welche durch die SPS bearbeitet werden muss und dies für die Echtzeitanforderungen für PROFINET in Byte/s. Der Standardwert von 4500 Byte/ms ist ein typischer Mittelwert und wurde mit den Geräteherstellern definiert. Jedoch kann je nach Performance der SPS oder auch den Anforderungen des zuständigen Personales der Wert in der Realität nach oben und unten abweichen.

Um mit den Daten/Auswertungen des PROFINET-INspektors umzugehen, brauchst du nicht zwangsweise eine Schulung.

Viele Grüße,

Frank Lehmann


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (13 Juni 2021)

Hallo Frank Lehmann,
warum soll er sich melden, das ist doch von allgemeinem Interesse? Oder nicht.
Eines verstehe ich nicht:
Es ist nicht von Netto Datendurchsatz die Rede sondern einfach nur von Datendurchsatz? Ich finde es schön wenn neue Begriffe ins Spiel gebrachte werden. Das hilf aber warscheinlich "reini" nicht weiter, sondern verwirt mehr als es klärt.
Also lassen wir mal das Brutto und netto auf der Seite.  Nachdem die Firma Indusol den Wert definiert hat hätte ich schon gern eine plausible Erklärung.
Besten Dank im Voraus.
HLG


----------

